# prolapse - uterus jumper 2 days to due date



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok - Jumper is due on the 20th - but started pushing this morning, and is pushing her uterus out as all I see is a big red thing - about the size of my two fists together. I had someone come over this morning as the vet wasn't available and he said that there is too much pressure and nothing I could do but stitch it closed on the outside as she is not quite ready. I don't think I should stitch her end closed as she is so close to her due date. Her udder has not filled though her ligs are soft. But being jumper maybe she could be suckling herself - though I haven't seen her do that. 

Should I just leave her alone, stitch her in, or induce?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can clean the tissue with some warm water and iodine, pour some straight white table sugar on it to help reduce the swelling and use the palm of your hand to apply gentle pressure to see if you can get it to go back in. This close to her due date I too would be nervous about a stitch.....watch her and if it seems to be bigger, as long as you are positive about her due date, induction would be an option.
Would the 20th be day 145 or day 150?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Im not sure how to help with a prolapse before kidding. But we had an FF go into a prolapse 2 days after kidding and we had to take her to the vet and he stiched her up back there and gave her something to make her stop pushing. I wish I knew what that was!!! But with the vets help it was still not enough and the doe died later on that night from straining too hard. It was so sad because she was the last kid out of our very old doe who were not breeding again and she was beautiful. 

I hope you can save your doe. :hug:


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

well 20th would be day 150, she doesn't seem to be in pain, is walking and "talking" to me. She is Guy's daughter who we lost to the broken leg that time so hoping it works out ok. I think I may induce - as I think it might be the best option. She is a first timer. I keep going out now every half hour and checking, and her udder is filling.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a vaginal prolaps and not a urterin prolaps -- the kids are still in the uterous so that cant be prolapsing just yet 

as to inducing --- she is in the safe zone for kids to be born so yah thats not a bad idea if you want to get the kids out now.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Bridget, if you induce her with a partial prolapse like that, she could very well prolapse the whole thing out during labour, as induced labour is a lot harder on the animals than natural labour.
Can you go to an animal store and buy one of the yellow plastic yokes to insert in her behind to hold the womb in, like you use for sheep? They can kid around this device, but they shouldnt prolapse. It is a T-shaped device. 
LW


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

I gave her less than a quarter of the dose needed, as I thought that since she should be on the verge of giving birth, just a slight push. She just sits down and pushes . The neighbour said that we really couldnt do anything other than the stitch - he farms about 300 sheep - it is just pressure from the kid (he thinks twins). K losing computer now - daughter has to go on for awhile


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will pray... that she will be OK.... :hug: ray:


----------

